# Any unemployed engineers out there?



## lukazi (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I was curious whether there are any engineers on this forum that are not working as engineers/unemployed?

I'm a chemical engineer from Perth and i have been working as a metallurgical technician for 2 and half years. I moved to Australia 3 years ago, but unfortunately dont have much experience as a metallurgist. Im also 32 and i cant compete with young graduates.


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

lukazi said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was curious whether there are any engineers on this forum that are not working as engineers/unemployed?
> 
> I'm a chemical engineer from Perth and i have been working as a metallurgical technician for 2 and half years. I moved to Australia 3 years ago, but unfortunately dont have much experience as a metallurgist. Im also 32 and i cant compete with young graduates.


Have you tried improving your skills...?
You need to change if you are not enjoying what you are doing.....

I used to work as a marine engineer but am now doing some building projects overseas....

Think outside the box.....plenty of opportunity.

Good luck


----------



## KEAT International (Aug 5, 2013)

Our private consulting is for clients who seek tailored one on one assistance to maximise their potential in specific job-application situations.

If you require assistance in finding employment, call us on 1300 881 648


----------



## mahajja (Jul 26, 2013)

lukazi, You have got another option of looking out for companies that train first before offering employment-Such companies are good for people who would like to switch from job to job and would like to learn a lot than being confined to only your professions.


----------

